# Another tribute to Daisy - this is so great



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful! They did share tons of experiences together...MJ caught the Old Wise Miss Daisy Teach the Young One Sir Spirit!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, that was a great video!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So very fabulous, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That was beautiful!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, I just loved it! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Wonderful. Good memories


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That was a great video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy cow...that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally, something that made me smile.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That was awesome!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

That was fantastic! Hugs for you Jo! How is Spirit doing?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Spirit is doing okay, same silly galoot he's always been. Daisy had stopped playing with him a few months ago so there's been some distance developing there for awhile now. I'm sure he understands more than I realize. Sometimes I say to him, "Where's Daisy?" He'll perk up and make circles through the house. And then I cry, and he licks my tears. 

He has a small white mark on his nose from when Daisy corrected him for trying to take her chicken chew one time. Spirit was getting a little too brazen. So she's left her mark on him in more ways than one. I was worried about that little white mark at first, but now I like it. It just reminds me of what a wonderful mentor she was to Spirit.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

As you know Jo Ellen no two dogs are the same but they all seem to bring that much needed smile to our faces when we need it most. Thanks for another wonderful tribute.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

For some reason your vid isn't coming up for me


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What wonderful tributes for a beautiful girl. I don't post all that often, but I have read many "Daisy" posts over the years. I feel as thought I know you both. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you will forever love her dearly. She was one of a kind.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a beautiful video and tribute to Daisy.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

That. was. beautiful. Daisy wanted to make sure Spirit was ready to be the man of the house. She raised you a great boy there Jo...


----------

